# External HDD case for Laptop HDD with USB 3.0



## Stormbringer (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Guys, Please suggest a *HDD Case* which i can use with my laptop hard drive(has Sata port) and an SSD. I prefer it to have a USB 3.0 port and maybe with no additional power adapter. *Budget 1k*. I will initially use the case with my SSD.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys at the least suggest which brand should I look for ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 31, 2015)

External USB3 0 Casing FOR 2 5 Inch Sata HDD Harddisk Laptop Notebook Hard Disk | eBay

You can remove DVD drive too
Storite 2nd Hard Drive Bay Caddy 9.5MM For Laptop/Macbook/Macbook PRO - 9.5mm Sata To Sata - Expand Your Data Storage by Replacing Sata Optical Drive With this Caddy on Your Laptop: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories

- - - Updated - - -

External USB 3 0 2 5 Sata Laptop Hard Disk Drive Caddy HDD Case Enclosure Casing | eBay


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 1, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Hi Guys, Please suggest a *HDD Case* which i can use with my laptop hard drive(has Sata port) and an SSD. I prefer it to have a USB 3.0 port and maybe with no additional power adapter. *Budget 1k*. I will initially use the case with my SSD.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Guys at the least suggest which brand should I look for ?


 [MENTION=317810]Stormbringer[/MENTION], have a look at the *iAnker USB 3.0 Hard Drive Enclosure*, Anker USB 3.0 Hard Drive Enclosure for 2.5-Inch SATA 7 & 9.5mm HDD and SSD sold by _Yugadi_; the manufacturer's exclusive distributor in India, Yugadi | Anker USB 3.0 Hard Drive Enclosure for 2.5-Inch SATA 7 & 9.5mm HDD and SSD

Simultaneously, have a look at the *Transcend StoreJet 25S3 (USB 3.0 Enclosure)*, StoreJet 25S3 (USB 3.0 Enclosure)-External Storage High-speed USB 3.0 Enclosure which is available on _Amazon India_.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 4, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> External USB3 0 Casing FOR 2 5 Inch Sata HDD Harddisk Laptop Notebook Hard Disk | eBay
> 
> You can remove DVD drive too
> Storite 2nd Hard Drive Bay Caddy 9.5MM For Laptop/Macbook/Macbook PRO - 9.5mm Sata To Sata - Expand Your Data Storage by Replacing Sata Optical Drive With this Caddy on Your Laptop: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion.Will look into it.I had bought that caddy  but it turned to be defective, so returned and decided to use a HDD case instead.

- - - Updated - - -



insaneYLN said:


> [MENTION=317810]Stormbringer[/MENTION], have a look at the *iAnker USB 3.0 Hard Drive Enclosure*, Anker USB 3.0 Hard Drive Enclosure for 2.5-Inch SATA 7 & 9.5mm HDD and SSD sold by _Yugadi_; the manufacturer's exclusive distributor in India, Yugadi | Anker USB 3.0 Hard Drive Enclosure for 2.5-Inch SATA 7 & 9.5mm HDD and SSD
> 
> Simultaneously, have a look at the *Transcend StoreJet 25S3 (USB 3.0 Enclosure)*, StoreJet 25S3 (USB 3.0 Enclosure)-External Storage High-speed USB 3.0 Enclosure which is available on _Amazon India_.



Thanks. Looks like the iAnker is OOS. Have you bought any stuff from Yugadi ? are they good ?


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 14, 2016)

Finally got the Transcend StoreJet 25S3 (USB 3.0 Enclosure) from Amazon. @Mods please close this thread.


----------

